# My 36 gallon tank questions



## SomethingGourami (Dec 28, 2012)

Would it be ok if I had a rubber lip pleco in a 36 gallon bow front.


----------



## ionix (Oct 11, 2012)

SomethingGourami said:


> Would it be ok if I had a rubber lip pleco in a 36 gallon bow front.


Yeah, just wait for some algae to start growing first though. Algae wafers to supplement.


----------

